# Suggestions please to cure cloudy tanks



## Lance E. Maggard (Aug 8, 2010)

I have three aquariums a 10 gallon, 20 gallon ang 60 gallon hex. All 3 periodicaly become cloudy. I have tried all the normal methods to cure this reduced feeding weekly water changes and numerous chemical treatments the problem always returns a few days later. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

it means they are not cycled, do some water tests


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

How long has the tanks been running? And can you give us your readings for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? Is the cloudy greenish or white? Depending on what the answers to these questions will let us help you better.


----------



## Lance E. Maggard (Aug 8, 2010)

The tanks have been running for approx. 6 months. All nitrite, nitrate and ammonia levels test in the ideal range on the test strip. I have noticed when I switched from Whisper and Penguin filters to RENA filters the problem did not become worse but more frequent. Your thoughts?

Thanks
L.E. Maggard


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The test strips are bad at giving the wrong readings. You need to purchase the liquid test kits. The only safe levels for ammonia and nitrite is zero. 

When you changed filters if you didn't have both running for at least a couple of weeks you probably sent you tank into a mini cycle which is causing the cloudiness more often and sounds like what you have is a bacterial bloom which is usually caused by the cycle.

Just keep doing water changes and eventually your filter will gain bacteria needed to be fully cycled. When you clean your filter, just rinse the pads in old tank water and not tap water as tap water will kill any beneficial bacteria in the filter.


----------

